# Quest-Orte mit Lachfaktor pur....



## ArminFRA (30. September 2009)

Wer kennt sie nicht, die mit Abstand härtesten Quests im 2er Gebiet:


1. Gift-Gräuel plätten

2. Wachhauptmann pullen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



zu 1)

Gebe zu beim ersten mal hats mich auch umgehauen, hab die Q dann "hinten angestellt", weil ich dachte der ist Elite, brauchste ne Grp für, bis mir die komischen Tränke im Inventar auffielen, hehe.

Ab da war´s es ein Kinderspiel.

Als ich fertig war fielen mir dann ganze 5er!!! Trupps auf die von Gift-Gräuel gewiped wurden. LOL

Am Anfang hab ich per Wisper immer noch versucht zu erklären, hat aber nix geholfen.


Hab mich dann dort hingesetzt und beim Essen nebenbei über das Drama dort prächtig amüsiert, hehe.





Als ich dachte es geht nicht lustiger, kam ich zu



2) Wachhauptmann pullen (Luftaufklärung Krall-Q´s)

Ich gehe jetzt hier ned weiter darauf ein das gefühlte 80% daran scheitern überhaupt den Trank am Eingangstor zu schlucken (erste Q der Reihe), die rennen erstmal in die Feste um nach dem 5ten Run festzustellen, hoppla, da gibts ja noch ne Questreihe, jetzt muss ich da zum 6,7,8x reinlatschen.

Sei´s drum, aber auch das sorgt für Lacher.


Diejenigen, welche obige Hürde genommen haben werden jetzt ernsthaft getestet.

Wachhauptmann pullen, lebend, mit maximal 10% HP zum Posten ziehen.

Was ich da beobachten konnte an Gruppen, Einzelversuchen etc. hat mir öfters Tränen vor Lachen in die Augen getrieben.


Also die Schwierigkeit, ne 6er Random so zu koordinieren das die das Vieh NICHT killen bedarf mindestens 5-6 Versuche.

Wenn das geschafft ist, ist in der Regel einer in der Gruppe der die Q schon abgeschlossen hatte, der zieht dann gern vorm Posten nochmal die Aggro, auf das die Q für die anderen 5 Member nicht abgeschlossen wird, hehe.

Muss sagen das dies aber auch nen fieser Part ist, da die meisten das ned raffen warum das so ist.


Was ich da an Dramen erleben durfte, welche für enorme Heiterkeit beim Beobachter führen, stellt alles was bei Gift-Gräuel abläuft locker in den Schatten.



Leid tat´s mir manchmal für die Einzelkämpfer, welche den Hauptman pullen, alles richtig machen, um 50 Meter vorm Posten auf 2 "hilfreiche Genossen" zu treffen, welche den Hauptmann in bester Absicht umklatschen, um dem fliehenden zu helfen, hihi.

Die konnten meist die Wutausbrüche des Pullers gar ned verstehen. Bis sie 10 Minuten später selbiges Spektakel 5x erleben durften, hehe.


Also ich muss sagen, immer wenn mal ne Pause ansteht oder Wartezeit auf Gruppen in der Gegend, bin ich dort vor Ort und geniesse das Spektakel.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (30. September 2009)

Super, du machst dich über andere lustug, ganz großes Kino, du bist einer der schlechtesten beispiele für die Community... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (30. September 2009)

Wow du machst dich über andere Lustig -.-
Gibt es sonst noch einen Sinn dieses Threads?


----------



## Misuma (30. September 2009)

kann mir mal einer eklären was der meint? Und was fürn sinn der thread hat?

edit:  ah ich weiss es  ---  er wollte uns mitteilen das seine enter taste funktioniert!


----------



## ArminFRA (30. September 2009)

Spielintelligenz Ingame und posten im Forum scheint wohl für viele ein nahtloser Übergang, was?


Mir ging es darum das selbst wenn man versucht zu erklären oder zu helfen es nicht verstanden oder angenommen wird. Also Hinweis auf die Dummheit der Masse.

Guckt euch andere MMO´s an und deren Niveauanpassungen! 


Was bleibt dann noch ausser Lachen, hmm?


----------



## refra (30. September 2009)

Ja aber ich meine dann könntest du das auch als Blog posten..oder soll das ein Erfahrungsbericht wie die von Damokles werden?
Schön das du es versucht hast es ihnen zu erklären, aber wenn sie es nicht kapieren dann lass es und zieh nicht noch über sie her...ist nämlich nicht viel besser als auslachen...
/edit: Achja danke für den Flame ich habe nur gefragt was der Sinn des Threads ist und nicht das er sinnlos ist..


----------



## Misuma (30. September 2009)

jo das dürfte allseits bekannt sein  also für mich is das nix neues....  hab heute in nochsana auch 20 mal eim gladiator erklärt das man neben gesleepten mobs kein ae damage macht.. er raffte es einfach nich ...  irgendwann sind die dann weg und auf block fertig aus was soll man mit solchen leuten anfangen.??

trotzdem mach ich dafür kein thread auf^^

bin im bett gn8


----------



## Totemkrieger (30. September 2009)

hmmmm....ok....ich versuch zu lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (30. September 2009)

Hähä,

da fällt mir gerade auf die meisten von euch postern spielen ja Asmodier.


Solltet ihr ned die "Bad Guys" sein? Scheint mir eher die Emo-Truppe.


Ich spiele Elyos, Assel, und was spielst Du?


----------



## Totemkrieger (30. September 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Hähä,
> 
> da fällt mir gerade auf die meisten von euch postern spielen ja Asmodier.
> 
> ...




Naja Humor hat viele Facetten..und der hier is halt nicht meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele Asmo Sin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (30. September 2009)

Oh Gott sag bitte nicht du spielst auf Kromede...
Und lass sie doch Asmodier sein? Allein schon wegen diesem Post schätze ich dein geistiges Alter auf 12 ein. Ok.... vieleicht 11 1/2
Und was ist so Emohaftig an Asmodier hm? Verpasse ich etwas? Also in meiner Schule haben die Emos keine Krallen und leuchtende Augen....Asmodier sind für mich eher Halbdämonen..oder gefallene Engel..


----------



## ArminFRA (30. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> hab heute in nochsana auch 20 mal eim gladiator erklärt das man neben gesleepten mobs kein ae damage macht.. er raffte es einfach nich ...  irgendwann sind die dann weg und auf block fertig aus was soll man mit solchen leuten anfangen.??




Ja das steht aber in keinem Verhältniss zu meinem beschriebenen. Dein Bsp ist normaler Kram in Random-Grp usw. Das man dem Tank erklären muss wie´s funktioniert oder dem DD wie er Dmg macht usw.

Wenn ich aber bei Gift-Gräuel ne 5er Grp die 2x wiped sehe, die anwisper um mitzuteilen das es da nen Trank im Inventar gibt, diese dann bei 3ten versuch ihn als Grp ohne Trank gerade so schaffen, und das war nur ein Bsp von vielen, ja dann kann ich da drüber herzlich lachen.


Als sie ihn dann gelegt haben haben wir alle zusammen gelacht. Wobei jeder hatte "seine" Gründe.


Aber an den beiden Orten kann man das ständig beobachten.


STOP!!!

Jetzt fällt mir grad ein, ihr Asmodier habt ihr diese Q´s überhaupt??? Ich rede ja über Elyos Q-Gebiete.

Ihr wisst im Zweifel gar ned was ich meine? OMG!


Versteh das ihr darüben ned lachen könnt, es sei euch verziehen.

Aber Hauptsache mal rumposten und in den Thread seiern, wa?


----------



## ensy (30. September 2009)

du bist wohl bestimmt wohl der spieler wo zuschaut wen jemand stirbt und drüber noch den arsch ablacht.... und am besten gleich selber das mob nimmt um zu zeigen YEAHHH ich bin der ROXXXER hier.....

solche menschen die so handeln verurteile ich und mag ich zu tiefst überhaupt nicht!!!! hinter mmo's verstecken ist einfach aber menschen benehmen sich real genau so und verstecken geht da nicht also würde ich dir raten dein varhalten schnell zu ändern.... jeder weiss es eine hand wäscht die andere und bei dir sind es eher gerade die ignos


----------



## Lintflas (30. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Super, du machst dich über andere lustug, ganz großes Kino, du bist einer der schlechtesten beispiele für die Community...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz meiner Meinung!

Kann mal bitte jemand diesen überflüssigen Thread schließen?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## MiSee (30. September 2009)

Ich muss mal sagen, dass ich es immer wieder interessant finde, wie manche Threadersteller gleich in den ersten Posts als Unterschicht der Gesellschaft eingestuft werden. Lasst doch mal die Leute ihre Themen eröffnen und jene darauf antworten, die was zum Thema beitragen wollen. Ansonsten kann man sowas auch links liegen lassen. Es ist nur jedes Mal angenehm Leute zu erspähen, die sich anscheinend über die stupide Masse stellen wollen, indem sie bei jedem erdenklichen Thread den jeweiligen Gründer in Grund und Boden reden wollen, wie dumm und sinnlos doch diese Aktion sei. Erkennt man da etwa die Sucht nach einer möglichst hohen Beitragszahl unter seinem Avatar... ?
Das als kleine Kritik am Rande, wer weiter mit mir darüber reden möchte, kann das gern über PN oder an anderer, angemessener Stelle tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema:
Ich habe mir zwar Aion gekauft, es aber noch nicht gespielt (abgesehen von 1-2 Stunden Open Beta). Trotzdem... Wem ist denn so etwas noch nicht passiert? Ich habe neulich eine Daily in WoW gemacht, die ich eigentlich von meinem anderen 80er kannte und trotzdem bin ich zwei Mal an völlig falsche Orte geflogen. Da musste ich schon herzhaft über mich selbst lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (30. September 2009)

Über sich selbst lachen ist gut mach ich ja auch oft und sympathisch finde ich es auch noch, aber anderen Spielern zusehen wie sie bei Quests versagen...naja das selbe ist es nicht gerade...und übrigens habe ich auch nach den Sinn dieses Threads gefragt (vlt kam das zu ironisch rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Der TE hat ja noch nicht einmal geschrieben ob wir ähnliche Erlebnisse posten sollen.
Ich habe mich dann nur gewehrt weil er geflamet hat und die Asmodier als Kiddys bezeichnet hat (wenn auch nicht so direkt)....und das obwohl ich Elyos bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ich geh jetzt schlafen und morgen ist hoffentlich der Thread zu.

Schlaft gut..


----------



## Enyalios (30. September 2009)

Hmm, er hatte doch geschrieben er hats per Whisper zu erklären versucht. Wenn es sich dann echt um eine PrO-gAmOr Gruppe handelt die einen für dumm verkauft obwohl man recht hat und sie dann auch noch dauerwipen find ich das auch sehr amüsant.


----------



## Æzørt (30. September 2009)

der versuch lustig zu sein war nen ganz großer EPICFAIL.


----------



## SireS (30. September 2009)

/close


----------



## kicks (30. September 2009)

ensy schrieb:


> solche menschen die so handeln verurteile ich und mag ich zu tiefst überhaupt nicht!!!! hinter mmo's verstecken ist einfach aber menschen benehmen sich real genau so



Jo, ich gehe jeden Tag los und strecke mit meinem Schwert die Leute im Supermarkt nieder.

btw. wiederholte Interpunktion ist ein erstes Anzeichen von aufkommendem Wahn.


----------



## kicks (30. September 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Ganz meiner Meinung!
> 
> Kann mal bitte jemand diesen überflüssigen Thread schließen?
> 
> ...



Und bitte so inhaltslose Posts wie diesen dort gleich ganz löschen.


----------



## Rethelion (30. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Und bitte so inhaltslose Posts wie diesen dort gleich ganz löschen.



Weil deine Post inhaltlich ja soviel besser sind.
Außerdem gibt es hier im Forum eine Funktion namens "Bearbeiten"; du musst also nicht 2Mal hintereinander eine Antwort erstellen.


----------



## kicks (30. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Weil deine Post inhaltlich ja soviel besser sind.
> Außerdem gibt es hier im Forum eine Funktion namens "Bearbeiten"; du musst also nicht 2Mal hintereinander eine Antwort erstellen.




Wenn sie inhaltlich nichts miteinander zu tun haben dient es der Übersichtlichkeit. Aber wegen so einer Lapalie extra einen Post erstellen ist in etwa so sinnig wie die ganzen /close - Posts. Aber natürlich hast du recht. Der Post dort oben ist genauso inhaltsleer wie knapp 90% hier in dem Thread, deinen Post mitinbegriffen. Ich passe mich dem Niveau schon gut an.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2009)

Thema Quests:
Geht euch der /1 nicht auf die Nerven? Minütlich die gleichen Fragen nach Questobjekten, die im Questtext eigentlich beschrieben werden. Für mich ist das ein Armutszeugnis derjenigen Spieler. Ganz traurige Entwicklung.


----------



## Deadchi (30. September 2009)

ich hätt da genauso gelacht x) man muss nur über den dingen stehen um über solche momente lachen zu können x)


----------



## ArminFRA (30. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Thema Quests:
> Geht euch der /1 nicht auf die Nerven? Minütlich die gleichen Fragen nach Questobjekten, die im Questtext eigentlich beschrieben werden. Für mich ist das ein Armutszeugnis derjenigen Spieler. Ganz traurige Entwicklung.



Na das meine ich doch.

Die meisten sind arg verloren wenn man sie ned jede Minute an die Hand nimmt (Selbst bei "Schlauchleveldesign" wie bei Aion zu Beginn). 

Selber denken scheint da nicht mehr cool zu sein. Recherche in Form von Questtexte mal lesen wenns hakt aber auch nicht.

Wenn dann noch hilfreiche Hinweise ignoriert werden, bleibt nur noch die Schafherde zu beobachten und zu Lachen.

Hehe.


----------



## Mikehoof (30. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Thema Quests:
> Geht euch der /1 nicht auf die Nerven? Minütlich die gleichen Fragen nach Questobjekten, die im Questtext eigentlich beschrieben werden. Für mich ist das ein Armutszeugnis derjenigen Spieler. Ganz traurige Entwicklung.



Ich achte leider kaum auf den /1er Chat da ich selber mit Questen und dem TS voll bedient bin, allerdings verstehe ich bei einigen Quests das man mal nachfragt. Nur sollte man es halt vorher selbst versuchen de Quest selber zu lösen und das tun sicher nicht alle.


----------



## Tamaecki (30. September 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Wer kennt sie nicht, die mit Abstand härtesten Quests im 2er Gebiet:
> 
> 
> 1. Gift-Gräuel plätten
> ...




also das ist ja mal absolut lächerlich von dir, ich hoffe dir passiert irgendso was auch mal.
Hut ab das du fehlerfrei bist du Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadchi (30. September 2009)

Wo isn der Kerker x)??? war so froh aus dem gebiet raus zu sein ^^


----------



## Lari (30. September 2009)

Beliebte Beispiele:
Belbuas Schatz: Bei der Questannahme gibt es eine exakte Beschreibung (hinter der kleinen Hütte am See).
Kopf der Statue: Was mir als erstes in den Sinn kam war mich einfach mal umzuschauen, und tadaa, siehe da, im See. Absolut kein Problem, innerhalb einer Minute selbst erledigt.
Der Ehering: Questtext sagt Elluns Mündung am Wasser... wie schwer...
Gift Gräuel wurde genannt mit dem Fläschchen.

Die Glocke in der Dukaki Siedlung ist auch so ein Beispiel... schnell das Video weggeklickt und dann nicht wissen wo die Glocke ist.

Bei dem Spielerklientel mach ich mir dann allerdings keine Sorgen im PvP später was zu reissen. Wer nichtmal PvE Quests solo schafft sollte im PvP ja komplett den Überblick verlieren...


----------



## Lopuslavite (30. September 2009)

Also auch ich kann nur sagen das ich es nicht in ordnung finde überandere zu lachen weil sie eine quest nicht verstehen und sie deshalb die quest vermasseln!


Ach ja,die asmos sollen kiddys sein???komisch,so viel ich weis soll das ja bei den elyos der fall sein:-) (ok das war mal zum thema einhörner auf schultern:-)  )

Ich finde  viel schlimmer solche sachen wie :

In Morheim gibt es ne quest wo man 5 dorsche fangen muss(fische) man stellt sich an nen fisch,fängt an zu farmen und dann stellt sich jemand daneben und wartet nur den richtigen momment ab um schnell zu übernehmen und den schwarm zu
plündernsobald man seinen ersten versuch durch hat.
wenn man dann was zu dem typen sagt das das wohl ne sauerei is bekommt man nur dumme antworten wie"wenn die das mit mir machen,mach ich das halt auch"   HALLO?`ich mein es gehört einfach zum anstand dazu das der eine seinen schwarm auch fertig farmen kann.


aber in solchen fällen hat man ja dann das blocken:-)denn wer sich da schon so daneben benimmt der is meist in nem raid ned besser und so jemanden will ich persönlich dann nicht dabei haben


----------



## ArminFRA (30. September 2009)

An die ganzen superschlauen Emo-Flamer hier:

Es geht nicht darum eine Person zu belachen welche eine Quest vermasselt.

Hab ich nicht geschrieben das ich das erste mal auch abgekackt bin? 

lesen -> denken -> posten


Es geht darum Situationen mit Personen zu belachen welche

a) Lösung- oder Hilfshinweise ignorieren

b) parallel beobachten wie andere Spieler das lösen 

c) weder aus a noch b irgendwelche Erkenntnisse ziehen und weiter mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rennen


Wenn das so abläuft hat man entweder

a) nen Bot

b) jemand wirklich doofes

vor sich stehen. 


Was haben ein Bot und jemand "wirklich doofes" gemeinsam?

Weder a noch b antworten / reagieren auf Hilfswisper etc.


Und was unterscheidet die beiden?

Bots können noch nicht in Foren flamen.


Habe fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kessandra (1. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht könntest du mir ja die Quest erklären? Ich bin daran nämlich schon 3x gestorben. Und wehe du hast zugesehen und dir einen abgelacht :-)


----------



## Linkin~ (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss sagen, der Anfangspost war amüsant, finde es selber belustigend wie dumm sich die Leute nach mehrmaliger Hilfe noch anstellen, egal in welcher Situation.

Fragen nach schwierigen Questorten die nicht über die Suchfunktion zu finden sind, verstehe ich, aber auch da sind manche Sachen unnötig und ich verweigere jegliche Hilfeleistung.


Nach dem Elyos <-> Emo rumgeeiere haste dir dann aber nen eigentor geschossen...


----------



## Norjena (1. Oktober 2009)

Gewisserweiße hat er aber Recht, vor allem beim Giftgräul, das mit dem Schild, steht sogar im Qeusttext, und der ist vieleicht 5 Zeilen lang, wer wirklich nicht in der Lage ist so eine kurze, und vor allem klar und direkt beschriebene Anleitung nicht zu verstehen, ist eventuell beim falschen Hobby gelandet.


----------

